# Leasing a Skid Steer for Winter Season



## lawnlandscape

I have never leased anything for the winter season, but I'm bidding on some stuff that would be very nice to have a skid steer camped out there. 

I have no idea where I would even start looking to lease a skid steer for November-March. Any one have any ideas? Also, do you think I could find a skid steer to lease with a snow blade? 

If I do find something, what kinda rates to you think would be reasonable for a snow blade, bucket, and skid steer. I would want the bucket onsite too for staking I think. (Hopfully they will be easy to change with all the ice at that time of year)

Thanks for your input guys.


----------



## ajslands

I think cat does long term rentals or leases. And they have nice heated and air conditioned equipment.


----------



## ajslands

Probably, idk I'm sure they do realy long rentals to road crews and building compnanies but check out 


Cat.com/rental for more info


----------



## merrimacmill

I personally have never found it to be cost effective to lease as the prices have always been so incredibly high to me. But if it makes sense for you check out New Holland as well. They have a "Snow Lease" program set up.


----------



## ajslands

Pff like merimac mill would know! :laughing: 

How's it gong dood?!

If you plan on doing bigger lots, you might want to consider buying a piece of equipment. It might be better for you in the long run...


----------



## lawnlandscape

Thanks for the imput guys. I want to buy one, and have the credit avalible BUT, my company currently has about $150,000 in annual sales, and $80,000 in current standing loans. My debt levels are already to high


----------



## Mick76

Just buy a good used one... pleanty out there... I picked my my cat 248 with the pusher for 14K..... you can't got wrong when you buy them right!... and I for one dont lease.. just a waste of $ IMO... if you buy, you can dep the pc of equipment on your taxes....


----------



## merrimacmill

ajslands;1053864 said:


> Pff like merimac mill would know! :laughing:
> 
> How's it gong dood?!


hey now, are you trying to tell me you don't think I am the type to lease something? lol

Ya, I would go for a used one. I picked up a Case 85xt for $15,000 and its been a great machine.


----------



## ajslands

merrimacmill;1053936 said:


> hey now, are you trying to tell me you don't think I am the type to lease something? lol
> 
> Ya, I would go for a used one. I picked up a Case 85xt for $15,000 and its been a great machine.


I think you would buy a small John Deere and then you would buy a kubota.
And then you would make a couple videos...


----------



## merrimacmill

ajslands;1053937 said:


> I think you would buy a small John Deere and then you would buy a kubota.
> And then you would make a couple videos...


Ya ok, and is there a problem with doing that? I made a video with a small john deere, and now it has over 20,000 views. So what? Ya, my deere was small but we all start somewhere. I just don't understand where you are trying to go with this..


----------



## cet

New or used it is better to own, even lease to own is better then the 5 month deal. It helps if you have a multi year contract to off set the payments but if you have the payments that gives you the motivation to get off your butt and find some work.


----------



## lawnlandscape

cet;1054032 said:


> New or used it is better to own, even lease to own is better then the 5 month deal. It helps if you have a multi year contract to off set the payments but if you have the payments that gives you the motivation to get off your butt and find some work.


I do not always agree with this. I have bought many used peices of equipment only to spend 3x what I bought them for over the first year in repairs. I now buy everything new or rent it.


----------



## Alpha Property

1 800 UR RENTS...... I got a JD skid 2 years ago for a grand a month with taxes for the whole winter to sit on site with no hour cap, it was a good deal for me at the time


----------



## cet

I will admit there is always a risk buying used. IMO if you are going to save a small amount then I would buy new and if I was going to buy something fairly old then I would have to know what I'm getting before I bought it.

I bought a brand new 325 JD skid steere. It only have 400 hours. In the last 2 years I have spent $6500 and it still doesn't run right. So new can have it problems too.

If you can get a multi year deal then I would only by new. You wouldn't want to replace it 3/4 of the way through because then what do you do.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

I have had good luck leasing, just because we don't have a need for things in the summer and really suck with some of our maintenance. I know what CET is saying, but leasing does have it's benefits.


----------



## stetsllc

I have had good luck with my local Bobcat dealer. I start the lease/rent at the beginning of winter and then have the option to buy it in the spring. Works out good if you can make the money in the winter, Usually, close to half the machine is paid for in the spring and then I just buy them. You get a new machine w/warranty. I have bought my last two S250's this way and it works great for me.


----------



## Pro-Lawn&Ground

**** that mate just buy one ... my buddy works construction rented one for a year (charged the home owners the rent in the price of the job he was doing) and he couldve bought himself one in that yr he was renting it ...


----------



## GLSS22

Our company leases machines and has for years. Almost all of our local dealers will offer some kind of winter rental plan, just start calling your dealers now because many only have a limited amount of machines to lease/rent. Although when you get into things like snow blades, its better to buy then rent. There are plenty of advantages to leasing. Good luck.


----------



## Showmestaterida

What did you pay for your S250?


----------



## lawnlandscape

Knockah22;1054290 said:


> Our company leases machines and has for years. Almost all of our local dealers will offer some kind of winter rental plan, just start calling your dealers now because many only have a limited amount of machines to lease/rent. Although when you get into things like snow blades, its better to buy then rent. There are plenty of advantages to leasing. Good luck.


What kinda numbers should I be searching for? What does it cost you per month for a 5 month lease over the winter?


----------



## cet

When leasing for the winter most companies put a max on the hours. When you go over the max you pay per hour. When pricing against companies make sure you are comparing the hours of use.


----------

